# Ghost in the Shell: PC Games zu Gast beim Weta Workshop



## System (3. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghost in the Shell: PC Games zu Gast beim Weta Workshop* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ghost in the Shell: PC Games zu Gast beim Weta Workshop*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. August 2017)

Bemerkenswert und sehr zu begrüßen, dass auch noch herkömmliche Spezialeffekte gemacht werden. Wäre der Film eine eins-zu-eins Umsetzung des Animes geworden, hätte er aber einfach besser funktioniert. Auch Sounds, Musik und Timing waren im Anime auf etwas besserem Niveau.


----------



## Odin333 (5. August 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert und sehr zu begrüßen, dass auch noch herkömmliche Spezialeffekte gemacht werden. Wäre der Film eine eins-zu-eins Umsetzung des Animes geworden, hätte er aber einfach besser funktioniert. Auch Sounds, Musik und Timing waren im Anime auf etwas besserem Niveau.


Für mich war das Anime absoluter Mist, mit Dialogen wie für Kleinkinder oder Leute mit niedrigem IQ geschrieben, die eben nicht 1+1 zusammenzählen können.
Das ganze Gejammere vonwegen falsche Besetzung, Storyänderungen, ect. finde ich einfach nur lächerlich.

Der Film war eine super Umsetzung die jede Menge Stumpfsinn aus dem Anime korrigiert hat.
Meine BR ist jedenfalls gestern angekommen...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Der Film war eine super Umsetzung die jede Menge Stumpfsinn aus dem Anime korrigiert hat.


Stumpfsinn kann ich in diesem Genremeilenstein bein besten Willen nicht entdecken. Übrigens gibt es zwei deutsche Synchronisationsfassungen, wobei sich die neuere, mit den Stargate-Sprechern, näher an das japanische Original hält.
Alleine die zwei Synchros und mindestens 3 Videofassungen zeigen, dass du mit deiner Meinung "absoluter Mist" wohl eher alleine stehst. Warum sonst hätte der Film über Jahrzehnte so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen?


----------



## Alreech (5. August 2017)

Beim Anime geht es darum das eine KI sich befreien und weiterentwickeln will. Total stumpfsinnig.

Bei der Realverfilmung geht es darum das den Hauptcharakter ein dunkles Geheimniss umgibt, und das ein böser kapitalistische Megakonzern mit Hilfe der Regierung Kinder entführt um sie zu Cyborgs zu machen.
Also voll orginell...


----------



## Exar-K (5. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Für mich war das Anime absoluter Mist, mit Dialogen wie für Kleinkinder oder Leute mit niedrigem IQ geschrieben, die eben nicht 1+1 zusammenzählen können.
> Das ganze Gejammere vonwegen falsche Besetzung, Storyänderungen, ect. finde ich einfach nur lächerlich.
> 
> Der Film war eine super Umsetzung die jede Menge Stumpfsinn aus dem Anime korrigiert hat.


Selten so gelacht.


----------



## Odin333 (5. August 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Stumpfsinn kann ich in diesem Genremeilenstein bein besten Willen nicht entdecken. Übrigens gibt es zwei deutsche Synchronisationsfassungen, wobei sich die neuere, mit den Stargate-Sprechern, näher an das japanische Original hält.
> Alleine die zwei Synchros und mindestens 3 Videofassungen zeigen, dass du mit deiner Meinung "absoluter Mist" wohl eher alleine stehst. Warum sonst hätte der Film über Jahrzehnte so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen?


Mag ja sein, dass die andere Synchro-Fassung etwas anders ist, aber ganz verschwinden wird dieses „das offensichtliche erwähnen“ wohl kaum. Das muss wohl typisch japanisch sein, jedenfalls macht es z.B Akira diesbezüglich nicht besser.
Ich bin mit meiner Meinung gerne alleine, mir hat die Realverfilmung jedenfalls deutlich besser gefallen.



Alreech schrieb:


> Beim Anime geht es darum das eine KI sich befreien und weiterentwickeln will. Total stumpfsinnig.
> 
> Bei der Realverfilmung geht es darum das den Hauptcharakter ein dunkles Geheimniss umgibt, und das ein böser kapitalistische Megakonzern mit Hilfe der Regierung (falsch) Kinder entführt um sie zu Cyborgs zu machen.
> Also voll orginell...



Du meinst also eine Story über eine KI die sich befreien will sei orgineller? Aha...


----------



## Zybba (5. August 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KosBvDyWgnA:725

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. August 2017)

Ja, der Aufwand und die Umsetzung sind toll. Es wurden ja auch die meisten, ikonischen Schlüsselszenen sehr nahe am Anime umgesetzt; sie wurden nur z.T. in einen anderen Kontext gesetzt.
Er hat mir durchaus gut gefallen. Es gab nur IMHO keine Notwendigkeit, das Drehbuch "umzuschreiben".
Bei Spieleverfilmungen dagegen ist es fast schon zwingend, von der Spielhandlung abzuweichen. Einfach wegen repetetiver Elemente, unglaubwürdiger "Rätsel",  Stilbrüche oder schlicht zu wenig Story.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. August 2017)

Man muss bei der Diskussion um die Inhalte auch bedenken, dass der Manga aus dem Jahr 1989 stammt, also dem Jahr, indem Akira als Film entstanden ist. Das ganze Thema Cyberpunk, Künstliche Intelligenz usw. war damals mehr oder minder taufrisch, zu der Zeit erlebte auch endlich Blade Runner seine Anerkennung, wir erinnern uns, der Film war in seinem Entstehungsjahr 1982 ein riesiger Flop, auch weil er wohl einfach der Zeit damals voraus war. Cyberpunk startete erst 1984 mit Neuromancer so richtig durch. 

Inzwischen sind über 30 Jahre vergangen und weder Cyberpunk noch KI etc. Sci-Fi Thematiken sind irgendwas besonderes mehr. 
Der Ghost in the Shell Anime war damals thematisch wegweisend, allerdings half auch die enorm gute Atmosphäre, alleine der Soundtrack war damals unglaublich und funktioniert auch heute noch, wie Nier und Nier: Automata mit sehr ähnlichem Klangbild eindrucksvoll beweisen. 

Dass der Film ein wenig plakativer, storymäßig generischer, rüberkommt als der Anime, der ja inzwischen auch auf einige Remakes, Fortsetzungen und TV Serien verweisen kann, die auch nicht immer diese Tiefe haben sondern oftmals recht nach Standardkost schmecken macht ihn meiner Ansicht nach nicht schlecht. Denn solche (Action-) Filme gibt es heute generell einfach viel zu wenige

Tatsache ist, dass mir ausgerechnet Scarlett Johansson, die ich eigentlich sehr gerne mag, negativ aufgefallen ist. Ich fand sie passte einfach nicht in die Rolle. Ich hätte hier lieber eine etwas jüngere und sportlicher wirkende Schauspielerin gesehen. 
Und sauer aufgestoßen sind mir Inkonsistenzen, zum einen bewegte sich Johansson beim Gehen ja oft wie ein Trampeltier, halt wie ein schwerfälliger Roboter, dann gab es aber die Tauchszene und da war sie wie ein Fisch im Wasser, während sie im Anime halt einen riesigen Lufttank benötigte um auch wieder hochzukommen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> .. zum einen bewegte sich Johansson beim Gehen ja oft wie ein Trampeltier, halt wie ein schwerfälliger Roboter, dann gab es aber die Tauchszene und da war sie wie ein Fisch im Wasser, während sie im Anime halt einen riesigen Lufttank benötigte um auch wieder hochzukommen.


Im Anime springt sie auch deutlich sichtbar an einem Seil ab. In der Realverfilmung dafür, was mich schon gestört hat, am Schluss noch einmal, als sei das ihr Superduper-Specialmove.


----------



## Odin333 (6. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier lieber eine etwas jüngere und sportlicher wirkende Schauspielerin gesehen.


Das Alter und die Sportlichkeit spielt natürlich gerade bei einem Roboter eine Rolle...
Wobei ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie man S. J. eines davon absprechen kann.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und sauer aufgestoßen sind mir Inkonsistenzen, zum einen bewegte sich Johansson beim Gehen ja oft wie ein Trampeltier, halt wie ein schwerfälliger Roboter, dann gab es aber die Tauchszene und da war sie wie ein Fisch im Wasser, während sie im Anime halt einen riesigen Lufttank benötigte um auch wieder hochzukommen.





JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Im Anime springt sie auch deutlich sichtbar an einem Seil ab. In der Realverfilmung dafür, was mich schon gestört hat, am Schluss noch einmal, als sei das ihr Superduper-Specialmove.



Das ist das Problem wenn man Dinge im Film mit Dingen im Anime vergleiche und erklären will obwohl man weiss, dass es deutliche Änderungen in der Story gab.
Dass sie sich beim gehen wie ein „Trampeltier“ verhält, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie ein „schwerfälliger“ Roboter ist oder dass sie schlecht schauspielern würde. Es wird ein Film mehrfach erwähnt und meiner Meinung auch deutlich genug - „Der Major“ fühlt nichts und deshalb ist sie auch auf der Suche nach den Gefühlen, die sie erfahren kann. Das Tauchen macht ihr Angst, deshalb macht sie es gerne. Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Springen vom Dach und in Kampfsituationen - da fühlt sie sich wohl.

Und warum sie keinen riesigen Lufttank zum auftauchen braucht, wird in der aller ersten Szene des Films erklärt. Sie ist kein schwerer Haufen Stahl - das war z.B eine Blödsinnige Stelle im Anime über die man anscheinend nachgedacht und die man im Film korrigiert hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. August 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das Alter und die Sportlichkeit spielt natürlich gerade bei einem Roboter eine Rolle...
> Wobei ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie man S. J. eines davon absprechen kann.


So jung ist sie auch nicht mehr und natürlich spielt das eine Rolle, weil z.B. ein schmalerer Körper und ohne diesen Vorbau sich viel agiler und athletischer bewegen kann, rein physikalisch. Was eben bei Kämpfen ein großer Vorteil wäre. Oder anders gesagt, S. J.s Körperbau macht bei einem Kampfroboter Null Sinn. Genauso wenig wie sie "alt" zu gestalten, alterslos hingegen würde Sinn machen.



> Das ist das Problem wenn man Dinge im Film mit Dingen im Anime vergleiche und erklären will obwohl man weiss, dass es deutliche Änderungen in der Story gab.
> Dass sie sich beim gehen wie ein „Trampeltier“ verhält, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass sie ein „schwerfälliger“ Roboter ist oder dass sie schlecht schauspielern würde. Es wird ein Film mehrfach erwähnt und meiner Meinung auch deutlich genug - „Der Major“ fühlt nichts und deshalb ist sie auch auf der Suche nach den Gefühlen, die sie erfahren kann. Das Tauchen macht ihr Angst, deshalb macht sie es gerne. Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Springen vom Dach und in Kampfsituationen - da fühlt sie sich wohl.
> 
> Und warum sie keinen riesigen Lufttank zum auftauchen braucht, wird in der aller ersten Szene des Films erklärt. Sie ist kein schwerer Haufen Stahl - das war z.B eine Blödsinnige Stelle im Anime über die man anscheinend nachgedacht und die man im Film korrigiert hat.



Sorry aber das ist alles sehr weit hergeholt und völlig unlogisch was du schreibst. 
Entweder sie ist ein schwerer Kampfroboter oder aus leichten Materialen, nur dann würde sie gerade dann anders laufen und vor allem auch tauchen. Und wenn sie zu leicht ist, wird das mit dem Kämpfen ohnehin nichts (kein Wumms in den Schlägen, jeder Gegner könnte sie einfach wegdrücken / schieben / werfen) sie könnte nicht mal schießen, weil sie selbst bei einer kleinen Pistole sofort nach hinten fliegen würde. Außerdem kannst du ja mal versuchen eine Plastikflasche mit ein paar "Gewichten" zu füllen und die unter Wasser zu kriegen ... da ist genau die gegenteilige Situation dann der Fall, sie kommt gar nicht erst runter.

Und ja, ohne Seil, Schubdüsen oder ähnliches vom Dach springen, eine Weile fallen und dann in einem Bogen in das Haus rein funktioniert wirklich wunderbar ... nicht!

Auch deine Aussage, sie hat keine Gefühle aber fühlt sich in bestimmten Situationen wohl ist irgendwie widersprüchlich. Außerdem merkt man sehr wohl, dass sie Gefühle hat, sonst wäre ihr alles, insbesondere die Vergangenheit, nämlich ziemlich egal.


----------



## Odin333 (6. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So jung ist sie auch nicht mehr und natürlich spielt das eine Rolle, weil z.B. ein schmalerer Körper und ohne diesen Vorbau sich viel agiler und athletischer bewegen kann, rein physikalisch. Was eben bei Kämpfen ein großer Vorteil wäre. Oder anders gesagt, S. J.s Körperbau macht bei einem Kampfroboter Null Sinn. Genauso wenig wie sie "alt" zu gestalten, alterslos hingegen würde Sinn machen.


Laut deiner Theorie wäre ein männlicher Kampfroboter generell sinnvoller, S. J. ist nicht alt und „alterslos“ gibt es nicht.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist alles sehr weit hergeholt und völlig unlogisch was du schreibst.
> Entweder sie ist ein schwerer Kampfroboter oder aus leichten Materialen, nur dann würde sie gerade dann anders laufen und vor allem auch tauchen. Und wenn sie zu leicht ist, wird das mit dem Kämpfen ohnehin nichts (kein Wumms in den Schlägen, jeder Gegner könnte sie einfach wegdrücken / schieben / werfen) sie könnte nicht mal schießen, weil sie selbst bei einer kleinen Pistole sofort nach hinten fliegen würde.


Willst du nicht noch etwas mehr übertreiben? z.B wenn ein laues Lüftchen weht, wird sie sofort davongelassen...
Ein Menschlicher Roboter wird wohl leicht genug sein, im nicht einen Riesigen Lufttank zu brauchen, um nicht unter zu gehen.
Moderne Verbundwerkstoffe sind deutlich leichter als Stahl und trotzdem sehr viel stabiler - für einen menschlichen, extrem agilen Kampfroboter also das Material der Wahl (wie in der Eröffnungsszene gezeigt).
Er ist vielleicht schwerer als ein Mensch, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass er keinen Auftrieb hat.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ja, ohne Seil, Schubdüsen oder ähnliches vom Dach springen, eine Weile fallen und dann in einem Bogen in das Haus rein funktioniert wirklich wunderbar ... nicht!


Sag das Basejumpern die das Risiko (und die Machbarkeit) kennen in die Gebäudewand zu knallen. Ausserdem - das ist verdammte  Sci-Fi  warum sollte der Roboter keine Schubdüsen haben? Weil sie im Film nicht gezeigt wurden oder er im Anime keine hatte?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch deine Aussage, sie hat keine Gefühle aber fühlt sich in bestimmten Situationen wohl ist irgendwie widersprüchlich.


Nein! Sie sucht nach Situationen in denen sie Angst bekommt - weil sie dann etwas fühlt. Für Sie fühlt sich die Welt nur in diesen Extremsituationen real an. Das ist durchaus kein unbekanntes Phänomen und auch nicht wiedersprüchlich. Schau dir einfach die Szene auf dem Boot nochmal an.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem merkt man sehr wohl, dass sie Gefühle hat, sonst wäre ihr alles, insbesondere die Vergangenheit, nämlich ziemlich egal.


Szene im Boot...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (6. August 2017)

Was Scarlett Johanssen angeht, so finde ich, dass sie die Rolle schon gut ausfüllt. Diesen etwas Overacting-Stechschritt hätte es nicht gebraucht. Wenn man aber auf den Extras der BD das "making  of" anschaut, sieht man, wie viel Training sie absolviert hat. 
Bedauerlich auf der anderen Seite ist, dass im Prinzip keine Filmmusik vorhanden ist. Das gilt insbesondere im Vergleich mit dem Anime, wo diese erinnerungswürdigen Synthiestücke die Stimmung vom Film passend zur Handlung unterstützen. Ein krasser Gegensatz z.B. auch zu Genrevertretern, wie Blade Runner, oder Tron Legacy, wo der Sound in Erinnerung bleibt. Beim Hören des Soundtracks spielen sich bei mir die Filmszenen im Kopf ab; so sollte es sein.


----------



## michinebel (7. August 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So jung ist sie auch nicht mehr und natürlich spielt das eine Rolle, weil z.B. ein schmalerer Körper und ohne diesen Vorbau sich viel agiler und athletischer bewegen kann, rein physikalisch. Was eben bei Kämpfen ein großer Vorteil wäre. Oder anders gesagt, S. J.s Körperbau macht bei einem Kampfroboter Null Sinn. Genauso wenig wie sie "alt" zu gestalten, alterslos hingegen würde Sinn machen.



Naja sie ist 32 so alt ist das jetzt auch nicht und sie passt rein vom Körperbau schon sehr gut zum Major wie ich finde, auch würde ich das alter vom Major schon in den Anfang 30er schätzen.


----------

